# hap/peacock/hybrid? and gt gender?



## kristalynn (Dec 31, 2013)

First up, this little guy. It's about 4 inches or so right now. Got it from petsmart where they claimed it was an electric blue. Obviously that's not exactly credible. Just curious if anyone has any idea what it might be. I'm guessing some kind of hybrid. Had it for a couple of weeks and the color hasn't changed. Tried to a get some pictures from different angles. Sorry for the bad quality, I took them on my phone and it's about the only camera shy one in my tank. The little bumblebee sticking his nose in there probably doesn't help either. Haha




































And then the green terror. Probably too young to tell(its only a couple inches) but I like getting guesses. Got it a couple weeks ago from a local lfs. Really starting to color up more now that I've got it.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

To be honest, when I first saw the photo of the african cichlid (and before reading your post), I thought it was a Sceianochromis fryeri (Electric blue hap). Fryeri X peacock (Aulonocara) is probably accurate. Considering you have it in with a bumblebee and the GT, I'm not real surprised your fryeri/peacock hasn't colored more, though - it is probably intimidated and may not color up with them in there...

I'm not familiar enough with the GT to tell what gender it is - sorry.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

The malawi looks like a hybrid (Hap x Peacock seems plausible).
I don't know anything about green terrors


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Fish one very much looks like a a Sc. fryeri x Aulonocara hybrid as has already been pointed out. This is a very common hybrid in the hobby.


----------

